# GA16DE VTC questions



## blitzbuggy (Jun 21, 2009)

What is VTC and what does it do, and how do i know if i have it, its a 1993 NX from north america, does it adjust the intake cam, i thought i heard somthing about that but i am not sure, 110 hp and 108 ft/lbs i believe

correct me if i am wrong guys

i have3 searched the forums and came across some dead links, so any answers would be appreciated


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's like honda's VTec. It's variable timing to allow more air flow at higher rpms. Thus creating a "turbo like" boost in the upper RPMS. Don't know what rpm it starts at or ends at.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes adjusts the intake timing only.
Cuts in about 4000 rpm and out again at 6000 rpm ish i think.


----------



## blitzbuggy (Jun 21, 2009)

cool! thanks for the reply, my intake seems to have a spooling sound, at that rpm perhaps it could be the change right there, ,


----------



## blitzbuggy (Jun 21, 2009)

also how do i know if my engine has it??


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The only way for sure that I can think of is to lift the valve cover off and check the Intake valve timing chain sprocket.
If it looks like the Exhaust sprocket then it doesn't.
If its different and looks like there is a thick disc attached then you have it.
I have read that you can tell by looking at the shape of the VC but that's not foolproof, I believe it is possible to fit the non-VTC sprocket with a spacer (like the EU versions have stock?)


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

they have a big soleniod on the head, near by the oil cap.


----------



## blitzbuggy (Jun 21, 2009)

I looked, and it looks like there is a threaded piece that goed into the head with some fuel injector like connector on it, also the valve cover isnt even, the intake side is longer than the exhaust side,, like a buldge, does any one have any pics of VTC 16 vs. A NON VTC 16de??

thanks alot


----------

